# Merkel @ barbusig in polnischer Zeitung



## AMUN (26 Juni 2007)

Deutsche Bundeskanzlerin barbusig in polnischer Zeitung


----------



## Muli (26 Juni 2007)

Ich finds irgendwie unmöglich!

Jeder weiss noch wie sich Schröder damals aufgeregt hat, als die BILD mal in einer Fotomontage seine "ungefärbten" Haare dargestellt hat.

Ich glaube das wird Merkel nicht einfach so auf sich sitzen lassen, auch wenn die Message ja ziemlich gut übermittelt wird.


----------



## rise (26 Juni 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!    

Jetzt haben die Polen uns mal "überrascht"


----------



## Enforcer (26 Juni 2007)

Was heißt "macocha?"


----------



## mark lutz (26 Juni 2007)

diese zeitung erlaubt sich jetzt schon das zweite ding die müssen ein extra konto für klagen haben


----------



## Katzun (27 Juni 2007)

aber hauptsache in der EU...


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

krasse aktion ob die damit so ohne weiteres durckommen 

respekt

(in echt sind die brüste aber ca 50 cm weiter unten)


----------



## maribu (15 Apr. 2008)

Also... liebe Polen


----------



## highli (15 Apr. 2008)

Jetzt zeigte sie ja mal ein bisschen was sie zu bieten hat, bei der Einweihung der Nationaloper in Oslo. 

Ich habe ja garnicht gewusst das sie soviel Oberweite hat.


----------



## Tokko (15 Apr. 2008)

Damit hatte wohl keiner gerechnet das Sie solche "Geschütze" auffährt....

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

